# Fileupload-Servlet



## BRT006 (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich benötige auf die Schnelle mal ein Servlet, mit der ich einzelne Dateien via HTTP/Browser auf den Server hochladen kann. Kann maximal primitiv sein und muß nicht mal gut aussehen. Leider hab ich nicht die Zeit, da flugs was hinzucoden. Hat jemand vielleicht etwas fertiges am Start?

THX schon mal.

Karsten


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

jakarta commons Fileupload

ist ne fertige Bibliothek, die schmeisst du in WEB-INF/lib und schaust dir schnell die Doku an


----------



## BRT006 (22. Jul 2005)

THX, das schaut gut aus!


----------

